# all time greatest/favorite movie



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

hi i just want to know what is your alltime favorite movie (no pornos please) and/or a movie that you must see before you die

P.S. someone has probably done this post before so dont shoot me down in flames if it has


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

by the by mine is sereity if you havent heard of it thats ok


----------



## pixie (Aug 18, 2006)

Trainspotting


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Jay and Silent Bob strike back :lol: :lol:


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

random da_donkey that is a pretty awsome movie and i should see trainspotting


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 18, 2006)

My favourite all-time move is The Searchers with John Wayne, the movies Bullitt and The Getaway with Steve McQueen are also some of my favourites but my second favourite movie which i know all the words to is Sleepless in Seattle. I think all of us are allowed to have a girlie flick in our collections.

Simone.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

cool bannas simone never seen them either 
P.S. before you die you must see easy rider the first movie i saw that did not have a happy ending


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

Could not possibly pick a favourite if I tried. It's like the time someone started a thread about favourite bands....just wont happen.


----------



## PremierPythons (Aug 18, 2006)

Pulp Fiction... 

More recent faves would be Bubba Ho-Tep &amp; Sin City


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 18, 2006)

The Karate Kid!!!!


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

so true kersten but there is always one movie that you see and think that was awsome
and chanty79 sin city was visually amazing and effects wise great movie


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## pixie (Aug 18, 2006)

ooooh pulp fiction oooh thatd be #2 on my list.. loves it...


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2006)

My favourite two movies are Barely Legal Vol. 15 and Lipstick, Lingerie &amp; Lesbians.


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 18, 2006)

you said no pornos, i guess that counts me out then. hehe, kidding.
There are many great movies that i like which make having to choose just the one very hard. I will choose brave heart as my favourite for today.
Only as my girlfriend's son reminds me of Amish.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

hardy freakin har do yo have a real one


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2006)

Oops.. didn't notice pornos wern't allowed. I'd probably have to say Jay &amp; Silent Bob Strike Back. I watched Clerks 2 the other day, that Kevin Smith is something else i tell ya.. :lol:


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

I cant think what my favorite would be but i liked "football factory" its about a bunch of chelsea supporters out for a laugh.



> Pulp Fiction...


I dunno why but movies full of drug f___t losers and criminals seem to apeal to me too. Fear and loathing in las Vegas, Snatch, Chopper, Trainspotting, Lock Stock and 2 smoking Barrels etc....

Saving Private Ryan was pretty good but wasnt as good as it could have been(a bit fake at times) i think everyone should watch that movie.
There was also a good vietnam war movie but i cant remember the name.

Theres also a heap of funny movies like road trip but i cant remember most of them.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

i've seen football factory great movie


----------



## cheazy (Aug 18, 2006)

Training Day, Braveheart, Sword Fish, Road Trip - all good


----------



## wil (Aug 18, 2006)

THE CASTLE


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

Dogma!


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*



Kersten said:


> Could not possibly pick a favourite if I tried. It's like the time someone started a thread about favourite bands....just wont happen.



I'm exactly the same when it comes to movies Kersten. I can't pick a fav.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2006)

The Usual Suspects, Crash &amp; Kiss Kiss Bang Bang are three good movies that have very good endings.


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 18, 2006)

I like romantic comedies - funny with the happy endings but it must have a storyline. There's plenty that seem to be videoed for the sake of it. To name one, I like JUST LIKE HEAVEN.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

awsome up with the castle funniest aussie movie


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Blazing Saddles


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Has anyone seen the aussie movie 'Gettin' Square'? The court room scene is one of the funniest things i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

i forgot that moviei should have put it up


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

*movie


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2006)

Planet of the Apes (original, including sequels and 1974 TV series. NOT including Tim Burtons crappy remake)
The Wicker Man (1973 original. Cult classic - a must see!!)
Dances with Wolves
Interview with the Vampire
Back to the Future trilogy
Rambo trilogy
Wizard of Oz
Swiss Family Robinson
Oliver!
Pollyanna
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Greystoke: The legend of Tarzan Lord of the Apes
Goonies
Black Robe
The Postman
Gullivers Travels
The Warriors
Robin Hoodrince of Thieves
Gladiator
The 'Burbs
The Fly (remake with Goldblum)
The Dark Crystal
Labyrinth
The Blue Lagoon
An American Werewolf in London
Shadow of the Vampire
Predator and Predator 2
The Neverending Story
Phantom of the Opera
Spiderman 2
Reign of Fire
Equilibrium
Batman Begins
The Machinist
Untamed Heart
A Clockwork Orange
Deliverance
Narnia: The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe
This is Spinal Tap
American History X
Robocop
The Company of Wolves
Casualties of War
My Cousin Vinny
Signs
Any Which Way But Loose + Every Which Way You Can
Waterworld
Open Range
Pumping Iron
Once were Warriors
Omega Man
The "Carry on " films
Schwarzenegger films
Mickey Rooneys old black'n'whites.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 18, 2006)

I know you said no porn......but what about these classics.



Gangbangs of New York
My Big Fat Greek Whore
Star Whores
Star Whores Episode II - Attack of the Bones
How to Make a Guy Cum in Ten Minutes
The Pianist - just pronounce it out loud 
Hairy Peter and the Sorceror's Bone
Hairy Peter and the Chamber of Fetishes
Laid in Manhattan
Forrest Hump
Men in Back
Laying Private Ryan
Pearl Harbor Necklace
A Beautiful Ass
XXX-Men
Baredevil
Sweet Bone Alabama
8 Inches (Starring eminem with a prosthetic enlargement)
Riding Miss Daisy
Porn on the Fourth Of July
A Few Good Men (No need to even change the title)
The Bitches of Eastdick


----------



## olivehydra (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*



serpenttongue said:


> Planet of the Apes (original, including sequels and 1974 TV series. NOT including Tim Burtons crappy remake)
> The Wicker Man (1973 original. Cult classic - a must see!!)
> Dances with Wolves
> Interview with the Vampire
> ...




Bit of taste you have for a diamond man :wink:


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

in that list of great movies i just saw a third clockwork orange 
ahhhhhh to many movies


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 18, 2006)

my favorite is the lost boys
kylie


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Spaceballs


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sing - When outlaws ruled the west and fear filled the land, a cry went up! For a man with guts to take the west in hand. 
They needed a man who was brave and true with justice all of his aim. 
When out of the sun rode a man with a gun, and Bart was name.
He rode a blazing saddle, he wore a shiny star. Etc etc etc


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 18, 2006)

Blood in blood out.


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry all, i had a rush of blood to my head


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

never heard of


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*



nvenm8 said:


> Sing - When outlaws ruled the west and fear filled the land, a cry went up! For a man with guts to take the west in hand.
> They needed a man who was brave and true with justice all of his aim.
> When out of the sun rode a man with a gun, and Bart was name.
> He rode a blazing saddle, he wore a shiny star. Etc etc etc



How sad sweet heart - you know that movie word for word don't you! " He's killed more men then Cecil B Demille"


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

el stupido machine it did not quote i meant blood in blood out i have never heard of it


----------



## DanN (Aug 18, 2006)

Some of my favorite movies Serpentongue.

Especially Deliverance


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*



cuddlykylie said:


> my favorite is the lost boys
> kylie



Forgot that one. Yeah The Lost Boys is good stuff!!


----------



## olivehydra (Aug 18, 2006)

DanN said:


> Some of my favorite movies Serpentongue.
> 
> Especially Deliverance



you got a purdy mouth? :wink:


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2006)

DanN said:


> Some of my favorite movies Serpentongue.
> 
> Especially Deliverance



Dan, i clench my butt cheeks tight during THAT scene :shock: :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

two hands,badboy bubby,dogma,the nugget, the craic,stir crazy.....could go on...the great race with tony curtis..


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

the nugget second greatest aussie comedy


----------



## dynea (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok... hear i go,

Shawshank Redemtion,
Dirty Dancing,
Note Book


----------



## NightTiger (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Mad Max, Chopper, Romper Stomper, Dogs in Space,Evil Dead,Texas Chainsaw Massacre,Hitchhike to Hell, Ted Bundy,Wolf Creek, The Hills Have Eyes(Remake), Post card Bandit.......I could go on...Oh yeah... Drug Store Cowboy..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*



> the nugget second greatest aussie comedy


whats the first,?not wogboy?
i love that movie fkn


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

the castle definitly no if s no buts


----------



## Malley (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

I liked saw, snatch, lock stock and two smokin barrels, seven...


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

horror fan eh


----------



## Malley (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Not horror really, they are more disturbing than scarey...
(saw and seven)


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

if its that have you seen suspect zero if not see it


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: all time greatest/favorite movie*

Hostel is pretty horroriffic (sic) , well at least the second half is. The first half is mostly gorgeous and very edible European breasts.


----------



## DanN (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote: Dan, i clench my butt cheeks tight during THAT scene 

That scene makes me "Squeel like a hog"


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2006)

DanN said:


> Quote: Dan, i clench my butt cheeks tight during THAT scene
> 
> That scene makes me "Squeel like a hog"



:lol:


----------



## Malley (Aug 18, 2006)

> have you seen suspect zero


Nah i havent, ill check it out :wink:


----------



## Malley (Aug 18, 2006)

Saw 2 was alright as well, but i reckon the first one was awesome...


----------



## jessop (Aug 18, 2006)

Caddyshack or Hear no Evil see no Evil (and maybe young frankenstein)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

In No Particular Order:

The Princess Bride, Bride and Prejudice, Bend It Like Beckham, The Aristocats, Taxi, Soul Plane, How High, Mists Of Avalon, Honey, Pirates of The Carribean -Curse Of The Black Pearl and Dead Man's Chest.....

There's probably more- just can't think. I can't pick just one. They're all awesome IMO.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh dear Marie, for the first time ever I'll have to disagree with you....the Mists of Avalon did absolutely no justice to the book! Mind you, I expect if youo haven't read the book it's a good movie.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't read the book...I didn't even realise there was one until recently! 
I might have to source it to compare! 

I thought it was lovely- I'm going to be making some OOAK dolls as the characters. 

Anyone write fantasy fiction? I'd love a challenge at making dolls for a good story!


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

very mixed uop list anterisalady but still good


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

*up


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

cool im am now juvenile i got 50 posts hazaa for me even if you guys have got heaps im still proud


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

Mixed up list? 

I would say its well rounded, (a bit like me) and covers a few 'genres'


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

eh fair cop


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

dont know if imentioned it but i must mention V for vendetta a very intruging movie with the right balance of action and plot building


----------



## NativeScales (Aug 18, 2006)

Delirious, Eddie Murphy in his prime. Could watch that a million times :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 18, 2006)

DUEL. 
It is a classic. Speilbergs best movie yet.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

by the way im watchin wire in the blood on the abc really good show bit physcho


----------



## jordo (Aug 18, 2006)

Couldn't beat "Kung Fu Hussle" I watched it with some mates, we were all half cut and it was the funniest movie ever. I also like The Last Samuri (sp?) (which doesn't mean I like Tom Cruise :wink, Anchor Man :lol: , Trainspotting is really well done, I love Lord of the Rings, 11:14, Crash, Taxi, Italian Job, Saw 1 and 2, The Island, Constantine... oh that'll do for now, I just love movies.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

im sorry but constantine was almost as bad as the sentienel


----------



## raist (Aug 18, 2006)

The Professional (Jean Reno &amp; a very young Natalie Portman), Scarface... and (dont shoot me) Team America (f*#k yeah!) :lol:


----------



## lilith (Aug 18, 2006)

I have lots of favourite movies, here's one I don't think has been mentioned - Lord Of War


----------



## lilith (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's some of my other faves; Serenity, Mallrats, Empire Records, Aeonflux, Boogeyman,Taxi, Gone In 60 Seconds...I really could go on forever.....


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 18, 2006)

Van Wilder party liaison, I near vomited at the bun scene.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 18, 2006)

impossible to pick a favourite fim, like books and music they depend on the mood. 
A few all time favourites are Housekeeping by John Forsythe. 
To kill a mockingbird.The first two Hal Hartley features Trust and The unbelievable truth. The Passenger by Antonioni. The scene in the motel is pure magic. No cuts, no computors, no added effects. Pure cinematic genius. I love the opening scene of Lawrence of Arabia. David lean wanted to make it longer but was scared the audience wouldnt be able to handle it.
Kubrick's Doctor Strangelove and The Shining, Arsenic and old lace with Cary Grant. Apocalypse Now, and on and on and on


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 18, 2006)

Trainspotting, Natural born killers, How high, Home grown, etc etc etc, you get the idea.


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2006)

> Team America


How could i forget that, classic :lol: Its very political, but i think in the same way so its all good.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 19, 2006)

I also liked Aliens, most war movies like Platoon, The Longest Day, Battle of the Bulge, Saving Priavte Ryan, Sink the Bismarck and pretty much every film John Wayne was in. I also like Silence of the Lambs, Copycat etc and like movies like Police Academy.

Simone.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 19, 2006)

pulp fiction
gone in 60 seconds original
desperado 
waterworld (most people dont like that one)
Pirates of the caribean and the 2nd one wasnt overly bad
was thinking of godzilla but then i remembered that was a movie that made me cry 
and didnt mind lord of war
thats all i can think of atm


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 19, 2006)

M3R- gotta agree with you- Delirious is hilarious- I've seen it easily 50 times...still LMAO! 

Any Billy Connolly DVD gotta be in there too...I just love him. Oh, and Straussman. Too funny.


----------



## Oof (Aug 19, 2006)

lilith said:


> I have lots of favourite movies, here's one I don't think has been mentioned - Lord Of War



I have to admit, Lord of War was not a bad flick. Pretty damn accurate about the trading of weapons on the international market. (Don't ask me how I know about this.)


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

Fight Club
Star Wars
Spinal Tap
Pump Up The Volume
and most Marvel Movies.....except Hulk


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

oh and Pulp Fiction and Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Rennie (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm not even going to bother naming movies, way too many but I love anything by Quentin Tarentino, Robert Rodriguez, Kevin Smith, Marvel Comics, Adam Sandler, Mike Meyers and many more I can't think of right now because I had to get up at 5 am on a Saturday. :evil: 

Lets just say that my DVD collection is the only thing that grows faster than my reptile collection.


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

dammit i forgot fight cub and go the guy who liked serenity best movie everin comic book guy voice


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Aug 26, 2006)

Umm... One Perfect Day, Rose Red, Pearl Harbour, I am Sam


----------



## krusty (Aug 26, 2006)

mine would be THE DEVILS REJECTS................
i love this movie


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2006)

I know i'm a big poof but.... Practical Magic... i love it, could watch it a million times.

and on a more manly level, Starship Troopers!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't believe noone else has put Duel up :shock: 

How can you all forget about Jaws? (the first one)


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 26, 2006)

Dogs in space is my favourite movie ever........ 8)


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 26, 2006)

Anything Monty Python.
Mel Brooks rocks. Well called nvenm8. 
And subtle British comedies.

For a swing of adventure, a pinch of almost romance and dashing heroes, look to Serenity or Silverado.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 27, 2006)

Whiskey Galore, Passport to Pimlico and all those old Ealing comedies.


----------

